# New to Handguns - First time owner



## t_hersh6 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

Happy to join the forum! I'm brand new to the handgun world. In fact, I just purchased my first handgun three days ago. Like a lot of first time handgun buyers, I was looking for a good gun at a reasonable price. I did a lot of research on several manufacturers and many of their specific guns. I found a good deal on the Ruger SR9, and I had my mind made up that I was going to buy it after reading a lot of reviews and seeing how sharp it looks. After going in to the gun shop, speaking to the dealer, getting my hands on some guns, I walked out as a proud new owner of a Springfield XD9. So much for that Ruger! Lol. The XD fit my hand like a glove, I loved how easy it was to pick up the sights, and the ease of disassembly/reassembly was phenomenal. On top of that, the SA XD was only slightly more expensive than the SR9 with the case, loader, mags, and holsters included. I was able to get to the range the day after purchasing it, firing about 100 rounds through it, and it shoots great! I'm excited to get out more and get some more rounds through it. 

I'm happy to be here in the forum and I look forward to learning a lot from you guys and hopefully being able to add my $.02 here and there as I become more knowledgeable and experienced. Next on my list of things to do is a CCW class so I can exercise my 2nd Amendment right! Any suggestions you guys have, in terms of the gun itself, tips as a handgun owner, and anything else are welcome and appreciated. Cheers, guys.

Taylor


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

My 'tip' is: Safety First. It is easier to handle a handgun in an unsafe manner than it is a long gun, simply because you can lose track of the muzzle. Spend some time with the unloaded gun and an empty magazine, and your imagination.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard Taylor.Like Hillman said, Safety First. I would suggest taking a gun safety course.
Goldwing


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard. We're pleased to have you with us. Your post is most articulate and I suspect you'll be learning a lot in pretty short order.

Suggestions? Take your training a little further. Find and take some courses in the laws of your state regarding the use of deadly force. It could be priceless.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think you made a wise choice. Welcome to the forum, and I would echo the advice given already. Training, training, training.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I think you made a wise choice. Welcome to the forum, and I would echo the advice given already. Training, training, training.


LOL. We must read like a bunch of fuddy-duddys here. The thing is, it ain't easy to adjust to having a deadly finger on one hand. Deadly at a distance, too. That index finger ain't just for pointing anymore.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

hillman said:


> LOL. We must read like a bunch of fuddy-duddys here. The thing is, it ain't easy to adjust to having a deadly finger on one hand. Deadly at a distance, too. That index finger ain't just for pointing anymore.


I like the analogy of a long range cordlless drill.
Goldwing


----------



## t_hersh6 (Nov 21, 2014)

So I get the impression you guys think I should do some training? :lol: Rest assured.. Defensive Training, CCW, PPITH, PPOTH and more are on my list in the very near future. If there's one thing I've learned in the short amount of time in the forum, it's that one can never be too educated!


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Northwest and all of the above.
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

t_hersh6 said:


> So I get the impression you guys think I should do some training? :lol: Rest assured.. Defensive Training, CCW, PPITH, PPOTH and more are on my list in the very near future. *If there's one thing I've learned in the short amount of time in the forum, it's that one can never be too educated!*


It's been said that the more you learn, the more you realize how much you don't know. And along with this, you learn and gain humility.

Keep this attitude and salt it with a generous helping of humility and you'll do just fine.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

There are few things more repulsive than a fool with a gun.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome, welcome


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck with the new handgun.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> It's been said that the more you learn, the more you realize how much you don't know. And along with this, you learn and gain humility.
> 
> Keep this attitude and salt it with a generous helping of humility and you'll do just fine.




The humility helping is needed to counteract the potential effect of The Equalizer. It is possible, if the acquaintance with guns begins at the wrong time in one's life, to undergo an epiphany leading to the Yosemite Sam Syndrome. There is no good outcome.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

hillman said:


> The humility helping is needed to counteract the potential effect of The Equalizer. It is possible, if the acquaintance with guns begins at the wrong time in one's life, to undergo an epiphany leading to the Yosemite Sam Syndrome. There is no good outcome.


Sage advice, Hillman. wish I could hit the like button twice.
Goldwing


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Humility can show its head in many ways. Sometimes it happens when one is suddenly embarrassed because their know-it-all demeanor just got trumped by someone who does really know more about some topic. Sometimes it shows up when someone does something stupid, like forgetting to check the state of their firearm, and it goes off, putting a hole in one's ceiling.

But genuine humility is the product of a person with character and dignity who understands and knows that there will always be those better than themselves at whatever endeavor, topic, or knowledge collection they have experienced. It goes hand in hand with respect and reality, and the fact that the adventure of learning is your reason for being.


----------

